

Ask HN: all the macs in the room are 41m early, do yours too? - steeve

So basically all the macs in the room I'm in (mine included) are 41 minutes early. We are all either on Apple timeservers, but I am on pool.ntp.org. Are we the only ones? Paris timezone here.<p>See for yourself: http://i.imgur.com/D00IFMW.png
======
josso
I can only talk for my own Mac but no, its time is correct: 18:03. Both when
using time.euro.apple.com and pool.ntp.org.

